# PS3 Eye Microphone on PC



## MATT001 (Mar 6, 2010)

Recently I bought a second-hand PS3 Eye camera. It's a webcam with a high-quality onboard microphone, which on the day of purchase I was able to use to record 1 hour and 40 minutes of commentary on a PC without any problems during the recording session (I had difficulty beforehand. The mic was recognised as present, but no program actually detected input from it. After farting around disabling/enabling it several times, it began to work for no apparent reason.)

The mic has now stopped working again. I have installed an up-to-date driver found here : http://codelaboratories.com/files/archive/CL-Eye-Driver-4.0.1.0501.exe for the camera which gets the camera working. This is great, but the mic now plays up even more: any program which attempts to access the mic stops responding for several seconds.

Any help? I'm baffled as to why the mic stopped working when it worked before. If I've not mentioned something pertinent feel free to ask for further details.


----------



## MATT001 (Mar 6, 2010)

Update: Audacity will begin recording from the camera mic when, and only when, Debut Video Capture (a program that can record from the camera's visual feed) is open. Not sure whether this will extend to other video capture programs. Very odd.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like faulty hardware. In which case, updated drivers or software won't matter.


----------

